# Tips/Tricks to ditch the pacifier



## 4organicbabes (Jul 18, 2002)

I am calling on all parents to give us some handy tips or tricks for helping our 1.5 year old to ditch his pacifier. I'd like to get rid of it during the day and just use for naps/bedtime and then around 2 ditch it for good. He does fine w/o it but when he wants it, he WANTS it. I feel bad that he is so clingy to a material thing as we are always here to comfort, etc. I'd love to hear any thoughts! Thanks.


----------



## GoodWillHunter (Mar 14, 2003)

We just removed the pacis one day and...well, they asked for them, but I "couldn't find them". One week and we were done! Good luck!


----------



## Foobar (Dec 15, 2002)

One woman suggested to buy a smaller pacifier that looks exactly the same. The child can't suck it right. Then when her daughter told her the pacifier didn't work, she told her "you are too big for the pacifier. You just grew up too much" ...

Goo gave hers up at 3 months, and I just took them all away so she doesn't start it up again.


----------



## sleepies (Nov 30, 2001)

id just say "all gone" everytime he asked for it...........

i did that with bottles.

he cried, and i would hold him and kiss him and say that i loved him. and then i would tell him... "sorry, but it is all gone".

after 24 hours, my son stopped asking.

good luck


----------



## lauraess (Mar 8, 2002)

this is what we did when my son was 2.5 : told him at Christmas that it was time to give it to Santa so he could give it to someone else. (my son is pretty generous) ---we put it out with the cookies on Christmas eve and that was that! he asked for it once the next night I think but when we reminded him where it went he was ok. He only used it at night so perhaps it was easier. thought this could help somehow. seems like theres lots of ideas out there and something will work.
good luck!
Laura


----------



## 4organicbabes (Jul 18, 2002)

THANK YOU EVERYONE!


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

I have also heard that cutting the tip off works, as it is not as pleasant for them to suck on.


----------



## ja mama (Sep 6, 2003)

You asked for advice here goes:
First ban all pacifiers to his room or bed. He can suck on it as long as he's in there.
Cut the tiniest hole in the tip, just enough to break the suction when he sucks. It has to be tiny or they can feel the difference with their tongue and they hate it! A couple days later cut a tiny shaving more off. Keep doing it in tiny incriments. The child learns to gradually replace the pacifier as a sleep or soothing trigger and eventually it won't even be a deal at all to throw them away. I've done it three times (I was a nanny for 12 years) and it may take a month, but it is so easy for parents and kids. My ds1 kept it clenched in his teeth until it was just a nub, then he wanted to hold it while he slept. Then he eventually didn't ask where it was. We never offered.


----------



## angela&avery (May 30, 2002)

Ive seen the cutting tip work a few times... also have seen people lose it on vacation, and havent had the option to replace it, that worked too.... also have seen kids "give" them to new babies (cousins) or bring them to the maternity ward nursery to "give" to the new babies....


----------



## teniprice (Oct 7, 2003)

My dd never took a pacifier but my ds did. He used it all day. Then, once when he was 14 months, I was watching a friend's baby and it somehow came off (it was clipped to his shirt) and we couldn't find it anywhere. Now, we did search the house for like 2 hours, but I took that as my "way out". When we got in the car, he was tired and searching for it, and I just told him that he'd lost it. Now, he'd looked for it with us, so he knew it was gone. I didn't offer it to him when we got home and he never used it again. At bedtime that night, I put him down and thought that if he cried for too long, I'd just give him one, but he didn't cry at all. We did find the pacifier at my friend's house a few days later, but we just took it away and he never saw it. He's almost 2 now and has been pacifier free. I have to admit, I loved his pacifier and how cute he looked when he sucked on it! I was a little sad when I had to put them away and when I'd walk down the baby isles and see the new cute ones that I liked. I am glad he's done with them, it's just another growing up thing that is pulling on my emotional strings. *sigh*
Teniece
Megan 8.10.99
Jacob 10.22.01


----------



## 4organicbabes (Jul 18, 2002)

That is a darling story - thank you so much for sharing.
There is nothing like advice and encouragement from mothers who have been there, done that. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

I was thinking of posting today regarding pacifier use, then I found this thread. Maybe I can just piggy-back on this one.

I went through a phase w/DD where the passy was only for naps and bedtime, or if she really wanted it, she HAD to go to her bedroom. We had lots of screaming and crying and negative energy over this rule, and i would give in sometimes (especially when she would say, "but mama, it makes me feel better"). she still uses it for nap and bedtime, but happily ditches it upon waking, and only asks for it otherwise if she is extremely tired or perhaps sick. Is there any harm in this? She just turned 3, and does not nurse anymore.

DS is 16 months old, he screams if I take the passy when he wakes up, and sometimes just will not let it go (I'll bring him downstairs and try to distract him but nothing works). it annoys me to see it hanging out of this mouth, but it IS comforting to him, and I don't think harmful. I guess I am just weak and can't be FIRM about no passy. The question remains: is there any harm in this? He is no longer nursing either.

Thanks!


----------



## Beth-TX (Jun 11, 2002)

Colleen

According to my LLL leader, pacifiers are not harmful (ie, don't cause damage to forming teeth and mouths) until about the age of 5. I don't think you have anything to worry about. If left to their own devices, children generally wean from breastfeeding between 2 1/2 and 7 years, so clearly they have a need to suck until then. If your kids aren't nursing anymore, they're just satisfying that need in a different way.

peace, Beth


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

I agree with Beth . . .my DD doesn't use a pacifier anymore (got rid of it on her own at 6 months) but she DOES want to nurse aaaaaaaaallll the time. (Sleep is, of course, a big issue here, since I can't sleep while nursing.) I'm one of those people who doesn't think pacifiers look so pretty, but I do think some children have a stronger urge to suck than others, so it's just natural. You might find yourself with some sleep issues if you get rid of it too soon, too. The only thing I'd request, for certain, is that your DS take it out while talking. (So I could understand him.)


----------

